# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Rosa Aguilar reclama un Pacto de Estado sobre el agua

## ben-amar

http://iagua.es/
Rosa Aguilar reclama un Pacto de Estado sobre el agua que permita superar los conflictos territoriales e intersectoriales

Mar, 22 mar, 2011
La ministra de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino (MARM), Rosa Aguilar, ha reiterado hoy, Día Mundial del Agua, su apuesta por un Pacto de Estado sobre el agua que permita superar los conflictos territoriales e intersectoriales. La política de agua del Gobierno de España busca la gestión eficiente de este recurso mediante el consenso y el diálogo permanente con todos los agentes implicados, para prestar así un mejor servicio a la ciudadanía ha subrayado la Ministra.

Rosa Aguilar, ha añadido que una vez alcanzado dicho Pacto de Estado por el agua se podrá elaborar una ley de Aguas que cumpla con los objetivos básicos de una moderna gestión hídrica como son la satisfacción de las demandas, mediante un uso racional y eficiente del agua; la preservación del recurso desde el punto de vista medioambiental, y la prevención de los fenómenos hídricos extremos como las sequías y avenidas.

Rosa Aguilar ha recordado que hoy celebramos el Día Mundial del Agua cuyo lema para este año 2011 es Agua para las ciudades, respondiendo al desafío urbano, con el que la UNESCO enfoca la celebración de esta jornada hacia una visión ciudadana del agua.

En ese sentido, la Ministra ha destacado que el Gobierno mantiene su compromiso y esfuerzo inversor para asegurar el abastecimiento urbano y las actividades económicas con 5.700 millones de euros en el periodo 2008-2010, teniendo previstos más de 1.000 millones para este año 2011.

Rosa Aguilar ha realizado estas declaraciones durante la inauguración, junto al presidente de la Comunidad Foral de Navarra, Miguel Sanz, del trazado completo de la primera fase del sistema Itoiz-Canal de Navarra y su Zona Regable.

En concreto, hoy se han puesto en servicio los tramos 7B, 8, 9, 10A y 10B1, los últimos de la primera fase cuya inversión global alcanza los 477 millones de euros.

Las obras del Canal de Navarra, declaradas de interés general del Estado, han sido ejecutadas por la Sociedad Estatal Canal de Navarra, S.A (CANASA), participada en un 60% por el MARM y en un 40% por el Gobierno de Navarra.

En total, están en explotación 98 kilómetros del Canal y la Central Hidroeléctrica de pie de presa de Itoiz. Así, esta primera fase ya sirve tanto al riego de 22.336 hectáreas, de las 53.125 nuevas hectáreas que creará en total la infraestructura, como al abastecimiento de la Comarca de Pamplona y a la generación de energía.

El impacto económico y social de esta infraestructura es muy importante, ya que, la primera fase aportará una producción bruta de más de 120 millones de euros y la creación de 2.200 puestos de trabajo directos e indirectos.

Además, los usos del Canal son posibles gracias a la reserva en el embalse de Itoiz, ejecutado por el MARM y pieza clave del sistema, que supuso una inversión de 180 millones de euros y que conlleva diferentes actuaciones de restitución territorial en los municipios afectados por su construcción.

La primera fase del canal tiene un caudal de 45 m3/s. En su recorrido existen 16 tomas de riego y tres de abastecimiento y se han construido tres embalses, las balsas de Villaveta, Monreal y Artajona. A esto se suman las dos centrales hidroeléctricas mencionadas, la de pie de presa de Itoiz y la de toma del Canal, con una potencia total de 50 Mw.

Como hitos constructivos destacan el uso de túneles y sifones en el trazado que han minimizado las afecciones medioambientales. Asimismo, la aplicación en su gestión de las nuevas tecnologías permiten el denominado servicio a la demanda gracias a un control centralizado.

Además, cabe resaltar que se encuentra en avanzado estado de tramitación la segunda central hidroeléctrica de este sistema (la central de toma del Canal) de la Balsa de Pitillas y el primer proyecto de la segunda fase, el del tramo 10B2.
Canal de Navarra

El proyecto completo del sistema Canal de Navarra, obra de 180 kilómetros divididos en dos fases, supondrá la puesta en regadío de más de 53.125 hectáreas; garantizará el regadío tradicional de 20.550 hectáreas; el abastecimiento para consumo industrial y doméstico de más del 70% de los hogares navarros y la generación de energía renovable para el 6% del consumo energético de la Comunidad Foral.

A esto se unen otros objetivos que se cumplen a través de la presa de Itoiz, como son el mantenimiento del río Irati, regulando su caudal ecológico, y la laminación de sus avenidas.

Fuente.- MARM

----------

